# Flourish Excel and Cloudy Water



## JNB (Feb 27, 2011)

I just did the initial dose of Flourish Excel. 5x normal dose as per directions. I have done this in the past to kill off some hair algae, which it did brilliantly. That time I did it at 5x dose for three days with no problems. Now, a day after my first dose, the water is cloudy. I looked around the internet for answers to this question, but usually found the same types of responses which are, basically: it turns it cloudy sometimes but measured levels, (pH, ammonia, etc.) don't change. A few people have reported some fish mortality.

I am looking for anyone who has had this experience to see if they had any negative effects on fish as a result. It's sort of a pole to see how common fish deaths are with this issue. Thanks.


----------

